# XBox vs. Playstation 2



## themacko (Dec 11, 2001)

My Playstation (1) has done it for the last time.  It keeps losing my saved seasons for Madden and I'm fed up.  It's time for a new system.  So this week, I am dropping down the cash for one of these two.  But I'm really not a big gamer and I don't know much about these things, so I need you guys (and gals) to help me make the decision.

Here's what I've figured so far:

*Points for XBox*
+ new(est) technology
+ lots of MS $$$ to back it
+ internal HD (no load times or memory cards)
- not many games
- big
- I've heard of them crashing
*+0 XBox*

*Points for PS2*
+ loads of cool games
+ comfortable (familiar) controllers
+ compact
- a year old and no price drop
- memory cards and loading times
*+1 PS2*

They're both the same price at $300 and they're games are the same prices at $49.  Now I know I can get a used PS2 for cheaper, but I'd rather get a new one.  Do any of you guys have either of these consoles and have any suggestions?

I'm mainly into EA Sports games, like Madden, FIFA, MLB, etc.  But I liked Gran Turismo for my PS1 so I'm leaning a bit more towards the Sony.  Oh, and I really could give less than a crap that the XBox is made by Microsoft.  If I'm dropping $300 on a game console, I want the best machine no matter who makes it.


----------



## Matrix Agent (Dec 12, 2001)

Nintendo Gamecube:
+ Great Contollers
+ Experienced Company
+ Good Games
+ Promotes Power PC Development
+ Not a Monopoly
+ Price!
- Might be degraded to a "kiddie" system
- No hard drive or DVD


----------



## rinse (Dec 12, 2001)

i agree with matrix agent... 

somehow, though i don't know if i see the gamecube becoming a kiddie system... i think the fact the the cube is very easy to develop for will bring a wide array of titles... i'm getting a gamecube personally. Metroid! Yay, Metroid!

if you are anti-Gamecube, I suggest the xbox... the consoles capabilites are far more advanced than the radidly aging PS2.

the xbox's graphics seriously kick the PS2's butt.

the harddrive is pretty cool, cuz you can load it up with music and use the xbox as a jukebox and in some games, you can use your songs as the bg music.

fresh.


----------



## twyg (Dec 12, 2001)

One more thing on the negative list Matrix;
 - Lack of future expandability (software)
One major concern with the GameCube is we'll get stuck with the PlayStation 1 problem of 47 disc games. Sure it won't happen this second, but it sure will later. 4.7 gigs isn't much.

The next couple of paragraphs are coming from a serious RPG buff...

Regarding Xbox "seriously kicking PS2's butt" graphically I still have yet to see it. The sports games seem to be the standard by which most people judge graphics power, as well as speed. I agree, lets face it, Sports games involve an awful lot of power. The problem occurs that the difference between GameDay 2002 on PS2 and on the XBox are truly indicernable to me. I don't play sports games, so the quality of the game play matters more to me. 

As Jadey said in a previous post "The xbox games, while very pretty, had a bunch of first person shooters, plus halo, dead or alive 3... And while I do consider myself a gamer ... I don't like first person shooters. I find them boring. To shoot anything that moves isn't very stimulating." PS2 offers more games that have in depth role playing abilities. (Devil May Cry is a gorgeous game.) In this argument I would wait a while before just buying an XBox instead of vaporous hopes of good RPG's coming out for it.

I don't normally whine, but for chrissake I don't want a refrigerator planted in my entertainment center. Microsoft, not all Americans think bigger is better. Use a laptop HD, use better cooling methods, and stack boards. If Nintendo can make nice nice sizes w/ out a great loss of graphic quality so can you.
In this way Microsoft is doing their usual business model of "screw it, they'll either buy it or not, and who gives what they think, or what minor problems insue." Let's face it, who really wants something that big in their entertainment system, Atari looks like a gameboy compared to that footprint!

The XBox does have the ability to boost above PS2 as developers get used to it, but so does GameCube, and Nintendo people seem to love making RPG's... The Japanese like a story, not a touch down. I think that's more of a big American/Canadian thing. England? Is FIFA your gig?

Reading a few magazine reviews, it seems from a game developers standpoint XBox is tougher than PS2, while Nintendo has learned (finally) to make it easier on the developer, and give them better tools. From that standpoint most of the reviewers agree there will be fierce competition on who you want to develop for. 

thanks, just gotta rant sometimes.


----------



## themacko (Dec 12, 2001)

Thanks for your input guys, I really didn't concider the GameCube because I burned myself when I got a Nintendo 64.  It was quite a waste and I was much happier when I broke down and got a Playstation.  I know the Game Cube is really good and all that, but it just doesn't seem to me like it has the potential of either Xbox or PS2.

Anyhoo, I've done some research and talked to a few nerds at a game store I found and I'm going with the Xbox.  Here's why (incase anyone cares):

*Hard drive*  The Xbox's harddrive allows you to save games without freaking memory cards, as well as save instant replays and save sports games like Madden in the middle.  The best feature, IMO.  Not to mention, the load times don't seem half as bad as the PS2.

*Controllers*  I'm way more familiar with the PS controllers, after all I've had my Playstation for 2+ years.  I really HATED the controllers on the Dreamcast when I tried it, but the Xbox actually isn't too bad.  It feels more ergonomic than it looks.  I almost forgot, it's got 4 ports for controllers unlike Sony's 2.

*Games*  With the exception of EA Sports NCAA Football 2002, the Xbox has all the games I need, or it looks like it _will_ soon have all the games I need.  It's kinda tight now, but I realize the console is only like a month old.

*Microsoft*  Don't take this the wrong way, I'm not a huge MS fan but they do have a buttload of money and are determined to make this thing work, so I know it's not going to fall the way of the Dreamcast.

Well that's really it, I personally couldn't tell a bit difference between the two machine's graphics.  The Xbox seemed a bit smoother when I compaired Madden 2002, but it was nothing that caused be to base the decision on.  Anyhow, now that finals are done it's time to get myself a new toy.


----------



## Jadey (Dec 12, 2001)

I have a Playstation 2, and a Gamecube. I also have a PC, so why would I want to buy another one turned on its side?  

The Gamecube isn't a kids system. Nintendo markets for to everyone, Microsoft is only shooting to the 18-34 year old male. That's why you get more kids games on Nintendo's systems, but they're not all kids games. Rogue Leader is an excellent example of a beautiful game for grown-ups, with a compelling story-line, and the best sound on any game ever. Only for Gamecube. 

I like sports games. On my PS2, I'd have to say SSX is the best snowboarding game ever. I'm getting SSX tricky for xmas. Tony Hawk Pro Skater 3 isn't even available on xbox, just ps2 and gamecube.

Here's a pic of my gaming setup:
http://homepage.mac.com/guin/PhotoAlbum9.html


----------



## themacko (Dec 13, 2001)

That's slick, Jadey.  I didn't know you had a Playstation 2 as well as a Game Cube.  I know they aren't really for kids, but more-so than the Xbox is.  I'm right in that 18-34 age group that you mentioned so I guess they snagged me pretty good.  

But anyways I did get it last night and hooked it up this morning .. I'm really impressed.  It seems to look a lot better than it did on the crappy tv's in the store. If only those games weren't 50 freaking dollars I'd be able to play something besides Madden .. but oh well. 

BTW Jadey, I like the cats checking out the bag!


----------



## rinse (Dec 13, 2001)

after playing both the xbox and the ps2 pretty extensively... 4-5 titles on each

it is obvious that the xbox's graphics ARE better.

DOA3 has nice anti-aliasing on the xbox.... no game on the ps2 has graphics that clean.

Halo's lighting effects and reflectiosn are unreal.

PS2 has power, however for the developer to unleash that power is a bit more difficult... remeber we are sseing 2nd gen games on the ps2 and the xbox's launch titles look better than 80% of the 2nd gen ps2 titles...

i hate M$ as much as any of you, however if i was getting a console not made by nintendo, i would get the xbox.

xbox games with depth of play will come, it takes a while to build a title as deep as Metal Gear Solid 2.... however xbox will get it's share of rpgs, adventure and strategy hybrids... just wait.



i am going with the gamecube myself...

1.i want the portability cuz it will be used on multiple tvs.
2.the controllers are sweet. (xbox's are big and ps2's are NOT ergonomically designed)
3.nintendo has great party games and 4 ports
4.rogue leader
5. metroid
6. zelda
7.$ -- idont need another hard drive or dvd player in my house so paying extra for these features is nonsense.


----------

